# NW TTOC Cruise and BBQ Mon 1st July



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

This months clubs meet on Monday July 1st at the Sandpiper L39 OHD will change slightly to a cruise and BBQ as follows:

Meet at Sandpiper for 1900 Hrs then at 1930 Hrs cruise to Southport for a BBQ on the beach if the weather is horrible we will stay at the Sandpiper

Please dont be late as we will be leaving at 1930 prompt, alternatively for those members who live close to Southport if you wish to meet us on the seafront that will be good, details are:

The Sands
Shore rd
Ainsdale
PR8 2QD

Please add your name to the thread with Sandpiper or Beach and what you are bringing.

Members confirmed:

Audiphil - Sandpiper - BBQ, lighters, Beef Burgers.
Burns
Mark D
Karen & Scott - BBQ, Sausages, Plates, Garlic Potatoes
Kurt - Southport
Stan - visiting UK from California
Luvs my Cupra - Ribs
Marco
Shane & Julie - Southport - Chicken
Imola TT - Cake 
Sutty
John H
Tony?
Henry


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm in.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Steve, added, quick off the mark just like your car


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I only live to be on the forum.. :lol:

Should have a little something from Pipewerx fitted on the Monday as well.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be there 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Sara


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Oooh at last - one I can come to! Put me down, put me down! 

(Now watch the buggers cancel my day off.)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark that's great news, added you to list


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Please let me know what you are bringing too, thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Phil

Count us both in. 8)

Karen & Scott


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Karen

Added, thanks, 

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have tonight received an email from Stan who will be visiting the UK from California, I know you will all join me to make him feel very welcome


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Add me as well please.
Will be bringing ribs


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Add me as well please.
> Will be bringing ribs


Added, thanks

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Phil

I'm in too. Bonus to meet Stan as I've just come back from California.  Starting to wish I was back there.


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Phil me and julie will be coming but we most likely meet you all in southport for the BBQ. We'll bring some chicken breast along. Don't think we'll make event TT but defo to BBQ weather permitting


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco & Shane,

Will be great to see you both, have added you to list.

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Phil. I'll be along for the ride but doubt I will eat. I don't really eat from barbeques and am vegetarian. :smile: any ideas on where we are heading too?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

We will be driving from the Sandpiper to Southport Beach on the main front, I will do some more research for exact location and post details before the event.

See you soon

Phil


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Marco's car, on a beach? He's still having palpatations from the last time we asked him to do that!

Nice if we could manage it though - I can see an opportunity for a good picture or two for the book. Marco, I'll need to take another shot of yours for the cover. The one we've got is okay for the publicity stuff but there are reflections of the signs from the garage in your headlights that are a bit tricky to remove, so I said I'd get another one, and under an open sky on a beach on a sunny evening would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> under an open sky on a beach on a sunny evening would be absolutely perfect.


You're not asking for much, Mark!! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Sand on the exhausts that will never do


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sand, salt. Ah. Oh it'll wash. Ok Mark that's fine. Will bring my cloths to make sure its gleaming.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Great response so far let's see try for 15 cars will make a great photo shoot


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Phil, it's the only chance you'll get to have your MK2 in the book but as you're doing such a good job of organising the NW crew I reckon you deserve it. And you have an excuse, having never owned a proper TT, but I'm still trying to come to terms with Sara's defection so we may have to leave hers out. :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

Thanks really looking forward to seeing your book I will buy one. I love my roadster but would like a Mk1 coupe also as there is so much you can do with them, look awesome and are a classic.

Unfortunately this is idea will not receive the approval of Wendy and I am all for a quiet life, unsure how I sneak one into my garage without it being noticed.

As for owning a MK2 after all the stick I received from Burns, may we have an article on Sara's defection to the dark side

Phil


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm still trying to come to terms with my defection to the Dark Side too! But when I press the loud pedal and hear that V6 engine come to life, I'm reminded why I made the decision 8)

The Mk1 will always be the iconic TT though, and I don't think I'll ever be quite so fond of the Mk2 as I was of my Mk1. And I shall certainly be doing an article on the transition - in fact, that was one of the first things I said after I'd made the decision to change (even before Neil had found the Mk2 for me). But it's still an A4 in a dress! :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

agreed my mk2 sounds much better


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> agreed my mk2 sounds much better


bloody heck he posts again!!!! yeah sounds better (maybe) bud, but in reality do you prefer the dark side over your beloved mk1 m8.
wd Phil on filling Les's boots in the role sir.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > agreed my mk2 sounds much better
> ...


gaz as you know mate i have the mk1 tucked up in the garage with the mk2 still drive the mk1 and love it to bits but when i get in the mk2 the v6 sounds


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


ahh ok so ya now telling me about how lovely the mk1 was n sounded that this new bitch is better? DOES SHE COOK? DOES SHE WASH YOW BACK? ahemmmm thought so brother lol


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Sara,

Really pleased you are happy with the new car and we now have more Mk2's at the NW meets, maybe a roadster next now you are going soft


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ahh ok so ya now telling me about how lovely the mk1 was n sounded that this new bitch is better? DOES SHE COOK? DOES SHE WASH YOW BACK? ahemmmm thought so brother lol[/quote]

? :?: sorry gaz but you have lost me , either that or you need to put a drop more water in it


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Sara,
> 
> Really pleased you are happy with the new car and we now have more Mk2's at the NW meets, maybe a roadster next now you are going soft


Definitely not a roadster, I'm afraid. I don't deal with the sun very well (I'm an English rose). I like to keep my aircon inside the cabin so I can refrigerate myself on hot days 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Having read thought this meet topic 3 times I would love to come to it. I would love to meet Mark,Phil and Sara, well... all of you.
Mondays is my day off, but it's a long way from Nottingham and it's the day after the Event. I don't know, might have to ask my better half as she enjoy's our TT as much as I do.(it's mine I tell you, but dont tell her that :wink: )

I don't know!



burns said:


> But it's still an A4 in a dress! :wink:


Wash your mouth out with soapy water, don't let them MKI people take anything away from the MKII, remind them they had to have a fin put on the back and the MKII was just how they wanted it. ( :twisted: Hey only joking/banter)

It's one hell of a dress if you look at it that way. Mine wears a beautiful red number and high heels and I/we love her to bit's


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Coming up from Nottingham's just another great excuse for a drive! 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

We would make you very welcome, and the NW crew have the best meets


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

MK1 V6 is the one :lol:

It'll never match up to the chassis of the MK2 though.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nor does the roof come down


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all 
Just got back so put me down please.
Looks like i could need a bigger cake :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Imola,

I knew you would be there, thank you for your confirmation, the cake is attracting many replies


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

11 cars confirmed now this is going to be a great photo shoot for Marks book


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

..........and I will gladly make it 12 in number.
Fingers crossed for a bit of sun for the sausage!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice one Sutty, your added


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sutty said:


> ..........and I will gladly make it 12 in number.
> Fingers crossed for a bit of sun for the sausage!


I don't think it's one of those beaches Alan but what the heck. :wink:

I'll try and make this one although like Marko I'm not keen on barbie food. Hopefully see you there. Thanks for the heads up Phill


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

John,

Added to list, thank you.

Pnil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > ..........and I will gladly make it 12 in number.
> ...


In that case, I might get my baps out  ........... (to put the sausages on!) :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG - the police will be in attendance taking pictures you know


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> OMG - the police will be in attendance taking pictures you know


If Mark wants to take photo's of my Greggs' oven bottom muffins, he's more than welcome!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Post Update:

Sutty will be leading the cruise in his gleaming QS from the Sandpiper to Southport, thanks Al.

The meeting place at Southport has been added to original post.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

I can bring up the rear with the Ford Focus I've rented. :?

(I've landed on your lovely island  )


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> (I've landed on your lovely island  )


And it isn't raining for a change! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Looking forward to meeting you (and your Ford Focus)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Stan,

Welcome to the UK, lets hope you have brought the California Sun with you. Look forward to seeing you on Sunday and Monday


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Where are you gonna have your BBQ?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

On the Beach Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Audiphil said:


> On the Beach Matt


Sorry, maybe I should have been clearer. Where exactly are you going to have the BBQ. I am a bit worried about driving the TT on sand tbh. I hate the stuff, it gets everywhere


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Matt

The cars will also be on the beach. They did it last year with no problems, plus it will look good for the photo's. Should be OK as long as you don't attempt doughnuts!! :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

WoW Stan,
Hope you enjoy your visit and our English hospitality. A BBQ and at some time, fish and chip's in paper on your lap,on the coast, looking out at the sea=living the dream 

Have a wonderful stay, Hope the meet goes perfect for everyone.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!

I look forward to meeting you all. 

Mmm ... fish & chips


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Nyxx really looking forward to the cruise and BBQ but don't really like sand


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well the current weather forecast for Monday evening is looking good. I may even wash and polish the car before I come.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> Well the current weather forecast for Monday evening is looking good. I may even wash and polish the car before I come.


+1
We've both taken Monday off work to clean the cars, especially after the drive back from EvenTT. Good news about the weather though, yesterday's forecast for Monday wasn't looking too good.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's great news about the weather, I too have taken Monday off work as long day at Event TT, wonder if the the British GP will be on large screen at the Museum?


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

My TT is not fixed yet


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you have other transport, or you can have lift in mine.


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Phil, I have :mrgreen:

I am just gutted that pipewerx had f up my TT :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

What did they do to your car?


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Matt B said:


> What did they do to your car?


Well cut the long story short. `my car went to them with no boost leak and after work done ........... Boost leak & propshaft knocking on exhaust. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And they did not change the gasket on the 3" downpipe and used a crawbar to get the oem dowm pipe off constantly knock on the exhaust maniflow :? now the leak is suspected to be coming from a cracked maniflow 

Shak is going to have a look at her for me this coming wednesday so I hopeing its just a f*&king cheap gasket, and if it is I will be sending my bill to pipewerx !!!!!!!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a shame, your welcome to come to the meet in the BMW just this time only


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> That's a shame, your welcome to come to the meet in the BMW just this time only


Ok Then :mrgreen: If you put it like that. I am in and I will bring some flankfuters ( sausages ) 

Henry


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's great news see you there


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Mmm ... fish & chips


Welcome to England Stan. Look forward to chatting about the States. A Ford Focus, hmmm no Mustangs here :lol: Well, as mentioned the weather looks good for tomorrow evening, cool but at least Sunny!!  Should be a good evening. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Ribs & chicken currently marinading in the fridge


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Ribs & chicken currently marinading in the fridge


mmmm yummy, just up my street!! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll marinade a cabbage for you.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I be bringing my sunburnt face after Event TT


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be bringing whatever I spot at the supermarket tomorrow lunchtime 

Got some polystyrene plates lying around at Chez Burns so will bring them along.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you tommorrow all being well - bit of a rush with car swapping to make it but should be Ok. Not sure about marrying a cabage Mark.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> See you tommorrow all being well - bit of a rush with car swapping to make it but should be Ok. Not sure about marrying a cabage Mark.


Can you make do with a passenger, John?

If so, I shall bring a small bbq plus some food for the veggies (you and Marco). Are you eating ghee, Marco?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > See you tommorrow all being well - bit of a rush with car swapping to make it but should be Ok. Not sure about marrying a cabage Mark.
> ...


only healthy bbq stuff though dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Certainly Gazzer 

Loads of roasted vegetables and some garlic bread [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] Oh, and some beer of course [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It'll be nice to see you again, Dani 

Off to buy sausages soon and then wash all the flies off my car from yesterday's trip.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> It'll be nice to see you again, Dani


Thanks Karen. Same here


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

burns said:


> Got some polystyrene plates lying around at Chez Burns so will bring them along.


No need to put yourself out with that - I've picked up some plates and cutlery, enough for everyone.

Looking a little miserable in Manchester at the moment (well there's a surprise!) but the forecast for Southport this evening is spot on - clear skies and sunshine. Bring a jumper though - it's going to be windy.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Got some polystyrene plates lying around at Chez Burns so will bring them along.
> ...


I was already bringing plates (see list) but I'll leave them at home then (less to remember)! 

It keeps raining here, then sunshine. Forecast looks like it's going to improve though for this evening. 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Can everyone stop talking about bbq's on beaches as I'm just about to start work for the next 10hrs :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent - I'll bring some beer and stuff


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

good job Mark will be off duty then John with all the beer coming :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Failure to repair oil leak from turbo return means its a no go for me. I have a pretty steady drip now grrrr.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I presume you are going from the Sandpiper through Ormskirk to the beach? Rather than a straight run, head South down Northway and turn right down the back road B5195 excellent twisty, past the Scarisbrick arms staggered cossroad, through to Formby but turn right at Tescos up the bypass A566 and left onto the coastal road. It's a good route because of the twisty but slightly longer. Unless you know a better twisty.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi John,

Sutty has sorted the route which I believe will take in the countryside, I have just been shopping and weather is starting to brighten up in Manchester.

See you later

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > See you tommorrow all being well - bit of a rush with car swapping to make it but should be Ok. Not sure about marrying a cabage Mark.
> ...


I don't eat ghee Dani. In fact I don't have any diary products if I can. Don't worry about me, thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


No ghee for you then Mark. No problem


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

What a great evening, really enjoyed the company and the food, the cars on the beach looked fabulous.

See you all soon

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for organising Phil. It was a great evening indeed


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Thank you for organising Phil. It was a great evening indeed


+1 Well done Phil 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for the great BBQ evening Phil, we thoroughly enjoyed it although I hope Stan has recovered from the chilly sea air!

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Many thanks for the good company and a warm reception!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

War toll dich kennen zu lernen


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Vielen Dank, und auch dich!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great night good company and a big thanks to Phil. 8) Nice to meet stan as well.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Big thanks to Al for planning the route and leading the cruise, the line of cars looked amazing and turned quite a few heads looking forward to the next meet now on Wed 7th August at the Millstone


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Really enjoy myself, It was nice too meet Stan and some of the others that I haven't meet before. Thanks for the lovely burger Phil and Thanks Al for planning the rout and print out all the maps. I have to say that I love the different shades of Black sausages that was on offer. :mrgreen:

Henry


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A great evening indeed. Thanks to Dani for making a specially prepared vegetarian dish which was very tastey. :wink: and also thanks to Phil for organising and Al's route.

A pretty good turn out of cars. I've posted some pictures below. A caption for Al is required though!  At least my P Zeros did not explode 

Oh and John, you can keep that cube... a step too far :lol:














Nice looking calipers.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Henry no BMW next time please


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Henry no BMW next time please


Ok my bad. lol


----------

